# Stance for park



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Does the width of my stance affect the ride for park really. Basically do guys that ride park put their feet more apart? i noticed my binding are kinda close and all i really do is ride park. Does it help to have your bindings out wider from each other?


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

It does, you get more balance.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, the wider your stance, the more stable your going to be. The other advantage that it has, is that you can flex your board more because your bindings are closer to the nose and tail. I know it doesn't really matter to a lot of people but widening your stance also makes your style look a little better(just be careful not to go to wide because that looks retarted).


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

im about 5'7 and riding a flow 152. any recommendations to widen the stance up??
like i said im in the park like 99% of the time


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

JrOd said:


> im about 5'7 and riding a flow 152. any recommendations to widen the stance up??
> like i said im in the park like 99% of the time


Thats a good sized board for u since ur always in the park. I don't know how wide ur stance is right now, but if you do widen it I can gaurantee that you will be able to press and butter alot easier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

alright thanks. i have no way of tellin u how far the stance is now cuz my board is at my girlfriends house. but i guess ill just widen it out a little and play around till it feels right, thanks


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

JrOd said:


> alright thanks. i have no way of tellin u how far the stance is now cuz my board is at my girlfriends house. but i guess ill just widen it out a little and play around till it feels right, thanks


The best way that I can explain is to move ur stance out so that your feet are positioned slighty outside your shoulders. You're stance is defenitly to tight if your feet are directly underneath ur shoulders. Yeah, just mess around with your stance and put on your boots and stand in the board on carpet and see how it feels. It's nothing to really worry about because it's pretty simple to quickly change up ur stance if you don't like it when you get to the mountain. If u do widen ur stance, just watch out because the first couple of runs will be a little weird until u get used to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> The best way that I can explain is to move ur stance out so that your feet are positioned slighty outside your shoulders. You're stance is defenitly to tight if your feet are directly underneath ur shoulders. Yeah, just mess around with your stance and put on your boots and stand in the board on carpet and see how it feels. It's nothing to really worry about because it's pretty simple to quickly change up ur stance if you don't like it when you get to the mountain. If u do widen ur stance, just watch out because the first couple of runs will be a little weird until u get used to it.


Yeah, first time I widened up mine a little bit it felt like whole different type of snowboarding although when I got to the bottom I soon forgot about the new stance & everything felt back to normal again haha. Still it was pretty shocking as to how much a little bit made everything feel differently.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I widened my stance a bit and it helped me on spinning and board slide balance a lot. Widen your stance a bit at a time. I told my friend how widening my stance helped me and the next thing I know he has his bidings as far out as possible and hes falling all over the place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> The best way that I can explain is to move ur stance out so that your feet are positioned slighty outside your shoulders. You're stance is defenitly to tight if your feet are directly underneath ur shoulders. Yeah, just mess around with your stance and put on your boots and stand in the board on carpet and see how it feels. It's nothing to really worry about because it's pretty simple to quickly change up ur stance if you don't like it when you get to the mountain. If u do widen ur stance, just watch out because the first couple of runs will be a little weird until u get used to it.


yea i deff widened it out yesterday and its a big difference. the first run down the mountain was actually really weird but once i got the the boxes and rails it was a huge difference. much better. u can flex so much more. ollies are a lot higher too. didnt take long to get used to it


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

The one thing that wasnt mentioned is the binding angle, if your riding park make sure your in a duck stance so you can ride regular or switch without a problem. I made the mistake of having my lead foot at 15 and my other around 10 and it felt damn weird trying to ride switch. Duck stance is the best for park I keep mine at 15/-15 now. just play with the binding width and angle until you find something that you are comfortable with. But when you change something only change one thing at a time, I.E. angle or width. If you do both at the same time you wont know what is good or bad


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> The one thing that wasnt mentioned is the binding angle, if your riding park make sure your in a duck stance so you can ride regular or switch without a problem. I made the mistake of having my lead foot at 15 and my other around 10 and it felt damn weird trying to ride switch. Duck stance is the best for park I keep mine at 15/-15 now. just play with the binding width and angle until you find something that you are comfortable with. But when you change something only change one thing at a time, I.E. angle or width. If you do both at the same time you wont know what is good or bad


so duck stance, u mean both bindings angled like my front one is now??


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks boys


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

JrOd said:


> so duck stance, u mean both bindings angled like my front one is now??


Yea like if your front foot is set up at say +15 like mine you would angle your back foot at -15. think of how a duck has its feet. Thats why its called a duck stance. It allows you to ride either regular or switch whenever you want to comfortably. 15/-15 is basically a good place to start. Ive seen people with a crazy setup like 25/-25 but i wouldnt recommend that unless you knew you were comfortable with that radical of a setup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Yea like if your front foot is set up at say +15 like mine you would angle your back foot at -15. think of how a duck has its feet. Thats why its called a duck stance. It allows you to ride either regular or switch whenever you want to comfortably. 15/-15 is basically a good place to start. Ive seen people with a crazy setup like 25/-25 but i wouldnt recommend that unless you knew you were comfortable with that radical of a setup.


i think ill roll with the 15/-15 haha:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

JrOd said:


> i think ill roll with the 15/-15 haha:thumbsup:


One thing I will say is it will feel weird to have that setup at first, but once you get used to it, you will love the duck stance cause you wont be afraid to switch riding stances and it will make you a better rider


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I am in regular stance now and just starting park. Does everybody who does anything park go in duck stance? I don't really have any problem riding switch with forward bindings but I haven't tried anything really extreme. I'm all for making it easier if that's what people really do recommend. Any hard park riders with forward facing bindings out there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

welldone101 said:


> I am in regular stance now and just starting park. Does everybody who does anything park go in duck stance? I don't really have any problem riding switch with forward bindings but I haven't tried anything really extreme. I'm all for making it easier if that's what people really do recommend. Any hard park riders with forward facing bindings out there?


idk man. i widened out by bindings, it helped a lot in park. a whole lot. just 5 min ago i set the duck stance. hopefully that will help riding and landing switch better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

welldone101 said:


> I am in regular stance now and just starting park. Does everybody who does anything park go in duck stance? I don't really have any problem riding switch with forward bindings but I haven't tried anything really extreme. I'm all for making it easier if that's what people really do recommend. Any hard park riders with forward facing bindings out there?


Well the reason people go into a duck stance is to make their riding symmetrical. so your movements while riding regular are the same as riding switch. Because you dont always know if you will land with your left leg forward or right leg forward.


----------

